# xbox 360, HD no sound



## DevilsWish (Sep 11, 2007)

i'll first start off by saying i might of placed this thread in the wrong place, if thats so i apologize.


i recently bought a hd tv for my xbox 360. it has a dvi-i port. so i bought a '3 rca to dvi-i converter' (i think its called that). the quality is just awsome, but 1 problem has occurred.

i dont have sound!!!

ive read forum threads on different sites and have learnt that dvi ports dont carry sound (what ever that means). i checked in the back of my tv and i have just noticed a 'Dvi audio in' socket.

so what my question for the tech support guys is 'what cables, sound systems, witchcraft or hocus-pocus that will need to buy in order for me to get sound?

thanks for reading the thread, im not a technical person so try and keep things as simple as possilbe (e.g. the red, white and yellow plugs - not composite)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I believe that is correct. DVI does not have sound. Where it said DVI Audio IN, were they RCA type jacks? If so, you should be able to put just the yellow in the xbox, and then if you have a spare RCA cable, put Red and white in the xbox and connect it to DVI Audio IN.

If your tv has component (4 colors Green Blue Orange and White (i think) slots for DVI Audio IN, then this is what you should have got:

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/splash/x/xbox360componenthdcable/

But without your TV model or the name of the cable you got, it's not easy to help


----------



## DevilsWish (Sep 11, 2007)

Couriant said:


> I believe that is correct. DVI does not have sound. Where it said DVI Audio IN, were they RCA type jacks? If so, you should be able to put just the yellow in the xbox, and then if you have a spare RCA cable, put Red and white in the xbox and connect it to DVI Audio IN.
> 
> If your tv has component (4 colors Green Blue Orange and White (i think) slots for DVI Audio IN, then this is what you should have got:
> 
> ...


_Where it said DVI Audio IN, were they RCA type jacks?_

i dont no what a jack is, but im guessing its a socket. and i dont no if its a RCA 'jack' because i dont know what one looks like, it just looks like a socket to me.

_so, you should be able to put just the yellow in the xbox, and then if you have a spare RCA cable, put Red and white in the xbox and connect it to DVI Audio IN._

just put the yellow in the xbox? nothing yellow goes into the xbox, nor anything white or red.

tv model is a phillips 23PF4321/01 and the cable im currently using is the cable which comes with the xbox, something like HD AV. the 3 rca is currently plugged into an adaptor which plugs into the tv, something like '3 RCA to dvi-i component' thingy.

im not a technically sound person so i didnt understand most of that u said, just say the 'yellow thing' and stuff like that


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DevilsWish said:


> _Where it said DVI Audio IN, were they RCA type jacks?_
> 
> i dont no what a jack is, but im guessing its a socket. and i dont no if its a RCA 'jack' because i dont know what one looks like, it just looks like a socket to me.


The jack/socket is the little hole that you plug a cable in. 



DevilsWish said:


> _so, you should be able to put just the yellow in the xbox, and then if you have a spare RCA cable, put Red and white in the xbox and connect it to DVI Audio IN._
> 
> just put the yellow in the xbox? nothing yellow goes into the xbox, nor anything white or red.


I fo not have a xbox360 so I'm flying blind. I will look at the technical stuff in a min.



DevilsWish said:


> tv model is a phillips 23PF4321/01 and the cable im currently using is the cable which comes with the xbox, something like HD AV. the 3 rca is currently plugged into an adaptor which plugs into the tv, something like '3 RCA to dvi-i component' thingy.
> 
> im not a technically sound person so i didnt understand most of that u said, just say the 'yellow thing' and stuff like that


So right now you have a cable that is going from the Xbox to the adapter, then the adapter into the tv?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

also according to XBOX site, this cable is the one that comes standard with the 360 (not core version). If this is the one you got, then that means you have a component cable, not RCA. 

Is this the cable you are using?


----------



## DevilsWish (Sep 11, 2007)

correct yeh


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

lets take a stab 

right so this cable plugs into the dvi converter. Im guessing that 3 cables go into this, and you have 3 'loose'. What you should be able to do is take the L+R audio, and plug this into the back of your tv. Unless the dvi converter also gives out dvi audio (and you have a cable for that)

here's a picture of the back of the tv, in case thats not how the cables/dvi adapter are setup and someone else can help.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-23PF4321-Widescreen-Ready-LCD/dp/B000E192DG


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DVI is only video GCD. 

But what you said is correct. In the link the picture shows 6 cables, the first 3 are component (video) and the other 3 are RCA (video, and left/right). So what you will need to do is plug the red an white into the DVI Audio In so you will hear sounds on the DVI channel of your tv.


----------

